# It's too tall



## jmt356

هُوَ طَوِيل بِزِيَادَة


----------



## Mayoucha

Hi jmt356 ,
" هو طويل جداً"
 "هو طويل للغاية"


----------



## akhooha

هو طويل أكثر من اللازم


----------



## Eternal student

Also see here.


----------



## jmt356

Is  هو طَوِيل بِزِيَادَة also correct? 

How about: 
هو طويل زيادة عن اللازم


----------



## Mayoucha

Hello jmt 356,
Your translation looks OK, but no need to complicate things " "هو طويل جداً is perfectly fine.
Otherwise, to be in lines with your sentence,I tend to use هو طويل أكثر من اللازم" " as akhouha said, it sounds nicer. Now, all you have to do is choose the option that suits you best


----------



## jmt356

Mayoucha said:


> Hello jmt 356,
> Your translation looks OK, but no need to complicate things " "هو طويل جداً is perfectly fine.



طويل جداً expresses “very tall,” but I am trying to express “too tall,” as in more than what is desired. 

I believe my above suggestions are incorrect as they require تنوين, as follows: 
هو طَوِيلاً بِزِيَادَة 
هو طويلاً زيادة عن اللازم


----------



## akhooha

jmt356 said:


> طويل جداً expresses “very tall,” but I am trying to express “too tall,” as in more than what is desired.


Maybe you should read all of what Mayoucha said:


> Hello jmt 356,
> Your translation looks OK, but no need to complicate things " "هو طويل جداً is perfectly fine.
> *Otherwise, to be in lines with your sentence,I tend to use **هو طويل أكثر من اللازم*" " as akhouha said, it sounds nicer. Now, all you have to do is choose the option that suits you best





jmt356 said:


> I believe my above suggestions are incorrect as they require تنوين, as follows:
> هو طَوِيلاً بِزِيَادَة
> هو طويلاً زيادة عن اللازم


Yes, you are right --- they are incorrect. There is no reason to change طويلٌ into طويلاً.


----------



## jmt356

Are these forms correct (with special attention to the تنوين): 

هو طويلٌ أكثر من اللازم
هو طويلٌ زيادة عن اللازم
هُوَ طَوِيلٌ بِزِيَادَة


----------



## Ali Smith

jmt356 said:


> هُوَ طَوِيل بِزِيَادَة


Wouldn't this mean "It's too long."?


----------



## akhooha

Ali Smith said:


> Wouldn't this mean "It's too long."?


it would mean "it's extra long" or "he's extra tall" --- it depends  on the context --- "long" if a road is being spoken of, or "tall" if a human is being spoken of


----------



## Ali Smith

Oh, so طَوِيْل means both "long" and "tall", even in classical Arabic?


----------



## djara

According to context, you could also say
Too long = أطول من اللازم/ من المتوقع/ من المقرر/ من المعتاد/ من المدة المحددة...ـ


----------



## Mahaodeh

Ali Smith said:


> Oh, so طَوِيْل means both "long" and "tall", even in classical Arabic?


Yes, but as far as I know that’s only for people, probably because a person’s _length_ remains the same even when he’s lying down (my guess).

However, for inanimate objects you don’t use length. You would say for example جبل عال أو مرتفع and not جبل طويل.


----------



## akhooha

Mahaodeh said:


> ...However, for inanimate objects you don’t use length. You would say for example جبل عال أو مرتفع and not جبل طويل.


but wouldn't you say  العصاية طويلة or الطريق طويل?


----------



## Ali Smith

Mahaodeh said:


> Yes, but as far as I know that’s only for people, probably because a person’s _length_ remains the same even when he’s lying down (my guess).
> 
> However, for inanimate objects you don’t use length. You would say for example جبل عال أو مرتفع and not جبل طويل.


So, you can't say باب طويل "a tall door"?


----------



## Mahaodeh

akhooha said:


> but wouldn't you say  العصاية طويلة or الطريق طويل?


Roads and sticks are not tall, they are long. I was comparing the use of tall vs long in Arabic.


----------



## Mahaodeh

Ali Smith said:


> So, you can't say باب طويل "a tall door"?


No, you say باب عال.


----------



## akhooha

Mahaodeh said:


> Roads and sticks are not tall, they are long. I was comparing the use of tall vs long in Arabic.


sorry --- i misunderstood you


----------



## Ali Smith

Mahaodeh said:


> No, you say باب عال.


You mean بابٌ عالٍ?


----------

